# Well its happened...UPDATE...TFSI Engine Conversion



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

.......first major issue of TT ownership.....reckon I've done it good and proper too if I'm honest! lol

Tootling along down the road behind some old fart doing around 20mph and had been for just under a mile, he turns left off into a road - I accelerate off...car just comes onto boost, massive backfire so I let off......few yards up the road I can hear a noise as I drive past a wall so the sound bounces off it.......hmmmmm hope thats not me. Pull over.....yup thats me....



First thoughts were.....knocked a big/little end out or rod (somehow).

Now I've chilled out a bit and looked at it again it sounds more top end ish, maybe follower, cam chain tensioner - hard to say.

Engine actually appears to runs perfect, no smoke, revs up cleanly, no misfires, no lights - just rattles its nuts off. 2 engine codes on my Liquid are for the 2 knock sensors 'signal too high' which stands to reason the noise its making.

Gonna pull the camcover off in a couple of days and do a bit of investigating.

Might have to build/replace it with something half decent if it's not looking good!   

Bets on what the issue is on a postcard to PO BOX F41L [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Bad news mate but... at least you have the skill set to put it right with minimal cost 

Here's hoping it something dead easy to fix


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh mate.... i feel the pain....

Still, all may not be lost.

I cant get the vid clip to play here because of my 5hite internet speed but is the knock/tapping fast like the speed of the piston or is is slower like a tappet?

Possibly small end or a disintegrated top ring groove if its fast. I would say that if it was a big end, you would have a drastic loss of oil pressure and a warning on the dash.

If its cam or tappet related, a slower tapping/knock, then its at worst a head off and hopefully a new hydraulic follower.

Hope its ok mate.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Mate

Sorry to see that! I bet your heart was in your stomach when lifting the bonnet the first time. Maybe you can get a refund back from Matt :lol:

Rattling sound and a bang on boost but no misfires. I will go for that the hydraulic damper is broken and slapping around.

Sorry to hear it matey but no doubt you will have it fixed in no time


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Fliping heck it sounds like a council workman :? 
Very tap tap tappy


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

E3 YOB said:


> Maybe you can get a refund back from Matt :lol:


Unfortunately if I had given him any sort of warranty, Lee would be the person I would get to fix it :lol: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

jamman said:


> Bad news mate but... at least you have the skill set to put it right with minimal cost
> 
> Here's hoping it something dead easy to fix


Fingers crossed......might nip down to the lockup tomorrow night and have a dig around.



antcole said:


> .....but is the knock/tapping fast like the speed of the piston or is is slower like a tappet?
> 
> If its cam or tappet related, a slower tapping/knock, then its at worst a head off and hopefully a new hydraulic follower


....its a quicker noise - hence me thinking more top end now....



E3 YOB said:


> Mate
> 
> Sorry to see that! I bet your heart was in your stomach when lifting the bonnet the first time. Maybe you can get a refund back from Matt :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL @ refund......

I'm leaning towards top end too..


Matt B said:


> Fliping heck it sounds like a council workman :?
> Very tap tap tappy


I'll ask him to kindly remove himself & his pneumatic drill from out my engine bay then.....



Matt B said:


> Unfortunately if I had given him any sort of warranty, Lee would be the person I would get to fix it :lol: :lol:


LOL....good point well made.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Fingers crossed it's nothing too serious buddy.

Charlie


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you need an extra pair of hands, I am free all day tomoz and night..
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Something tells me this story will have a happy ending


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Steve - thanks for your offer. Will probably be the weekend now before I take a look - in no major rush - currently commuting in the track Clio - shirt, tie and harnesses lol

Well.....as Matt said above......this is due to have a happy ending. Today has been a much better day than yesterday put it that way!!

Today I purchased the following engine...

FULLY RECONDITIONED LESS THAN 8,000 MILES AGO, ONLY JUST RUN IN !
AEB HEAD (LARGE PORT)
WOSSNER PISTONS
SCAT H SECTION CONRODS 
CRANK CHECKED / POLISHED
NEW OIL PUMP
NEW BIG END AND MAIN BEARINGS
CYLINDER HEAD STRIPPED, 
VALVE GUIDES AND SEALS REPLACED
VALVES RE-SEATED
NEW CAM CHAIN AND TENSIONER
NEW CAMBELT KIT + WATER PUMP
FITTED WITH NEW HELIX AUTOSPORT FLYWHEEL, PADDLE CLUTCH + PRESSURE PLATE

WAS RUNNING A GTRS TURBO, AND WAS MAKING 310BHP, INTENTIONS WERE TO FIT A GT3071R OR GT3076R AS ENGINE WILL HOLD IN EXCESS OF 450 BHP

I still want to diagnose the current engine thats in as if it is just a follower I'll repair it and carry on using it until I've bought a manifold and turbo for the above engine.

Updates to follow......


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

What nightmare, thats one way to solve your problem! Lad points to you!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Now I understand Matt's post nice engine Lee 

Figure seems very low for a RS turbo what map did he have do you know ?


----------



## mriley60 (Sep 19, 2011)

thats a result with the engine find, how did you come across it??


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

there was a block same spec for sale i think on piston heads is this the one ?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

no maybe not this is the one iv seen about http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3708052.htm


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Its not that one, and he didnt pay that much


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Correct.....i didn't pay anything like that much.

Engine landed yesterday - havent had a chance to look at it yet.

I'll be heading down to my lockup later to have a nosey around and see if I can diagnose the rattle on the old engine.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Final diagnosis.....bent conrod in number 2 cylinder.....ah well...onwards and upwards!!!

Must have had a massive boost spike when I loaded her up in 3rd at low speedfor that to happen maybe....

On the plus side....new engine is looking pretty decent...


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that matey but I bet you are secretly pleased  Make sure you get some pics up of the new engine going in.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

E3 YOB said:


> Sorry to hear that matey but I bet you are secretly pleased  Make sure you get some pics up of the new engine going in.


Was down at Lee's lock up before and I am very impressed with the new engine - its very very clean. hopefully I will be able to get some pics of the build


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Sorry to hear that matey but I bet you are secretly pleased  Make sure you get some pics up of the new engine going in.


Maybe I am.....least I know it wasnt a waste me buying the engine lol   

Now I just need to find a nice blower to strap to it!!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Work started today........old engine out in just shy of 4 hours on my tod. Decided to do it a slightly different way than when we did Matt Bs and drop it (not literally) out the bottom rather than remove bumper, radiator, intercooler etc etc

Reckon I could probably do it in 3 hours if I had to do it again.....not that I hope I will need to!!

Pics..


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Latest update......

Unfortunately the engine that I bought turned out to be based on an early 058 block......bummer......but on the plus side all the internals are still the same - pistons, rods, crank etc......plus its got the big port head on it thats been freshly built anyway.

So I've just gone and bought a brand spanking new, new old stock AEB 06A block that happens to have 4 brand new pistons in there which I will sell on........the price....well that would be telling but it was too good a price to pass up.

So I will transfer all the uprated parts out the 058 block into this nice new fresh, never been ran block..... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

4 hours to get an engine out on your own. Impressive work.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance Lee but what stops you using the 058 block ?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Lee

Did you lift it out on your shoulders also like Atlas? Whilst resting it between your shoulder blades you changed the CV boots and cleaned the throttle body, gave Matt a call and built a model ship before you rested it on the crate?

Top man  Nice work!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

E3 YOB said:


> Lee
> 
> Did you lift it out on your shoulders also like Atlas? Whilst resting it between your shoulder blades you changed the CV boots and cleaned the throttle body, gave Matt a call and built a model ship before you rested it on the crate?
> 
> Top man  Nice work!


I believe he did... however his back went and he is in the van in the background:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

neilc said:


> 4 hours to get an engine out on your own. Impressive work.


Could do it quicker too now I reckon - spent 20 odd minute messing round trying to get the downpipe off in situ before deciding to just drop it out with it attached lol



jamman said:


> Excuse my ignorance Lee but what stops you using the 058 block ?


Differently designed block......main thing that would stop me is that there are no mounting holes for the offside engine mount in the side of the block - designed for a longitudinal setup not transverse. Also its got an external water pump rather than an internal one.

Not to worry - will flog it on after I've taken out what I need....



E3 YOB said:


> Lee
> 
> Did you lift it out on your shoulders also like Atlas? Whilst resting it between your shoulder blades you changed the CV boots and cleaned the throttle body, gave Matt a call and built a model ship before you rested it on the crate?
> 
> Top man  Nice work!


LOL.......more or less spot on with that mate!! I'll get a picture of me doing similar when I come to put it back in again!! I wasnt successful in phoning Matt though as he was busy doing 'man jobs'...........he still has the thumb imprint in his head. Although he's been allowed out to play this weekend :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

> I believe he did... however his back went and he is in the van in the background:


Lol 

Impressive!! Well maybe get Matt around to do your ironing whilst you get the engine in


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> > I believe he did... however his back went and he is in the van in the background:
> 
> 
> Lol
> ...


The only thing I'd imagine he's capable of making flat is a car battery.......


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Errrr, you two are a pair of C U Next Tuesdays

or maybe Cambridge University Netball Team


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Did some mention university....and....netball.....hubba hubba lol


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Today's update.....

Partially stripped down the bottom end of the old engine...just purely out of curiosity.....this is what I found...

Mint shells........you'd never know it had done 140k...









Equally mint crank...









Overall relatively clean inside...









...oh but with one rod bent like a banana...









Hopefully get the head off tomorrow if I can get my hands on the correct headbolt removal tool.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Good work mate. Crank pulley bolt was fun - pity we didnt have a pic of the set up you had to rig up to remove it lol


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad you've got to the bottom of it. Impressed in dropping the engine on your own that fast.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

great to see a true professional at work, very impressed.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Merlin......never been called a true professional when it comes to automotive work before.....its more of a hobby to be honest but I do strive to do every job I do properly....thanks for the compliment though.

Latest updates....

Brand new fresh out of Audi (or at least it was at one point) AEB engine block. This is absolutely mint - so mint I got a little bit excited when I saw it for the first time. Never ever been built up/used before......it also came with brand spanking new pistons & rings but I wont be using them - hopefully they'll go to a good home and save another engine in due course.


















































I also stripped down the new engine I had bought....

After pulling the cylinder head off - revealed a set of forged wossner pistons...more about them in a bit









Large port AEB head..









All new fresh oil pump - unfortunately not chain driven so I cannot use but can sell on









After removing the crank....all minty mint..









Crank, H section rods & forged pistons

















Oh & my nicely banana'd conrod........still can't believe I was only doing a relatively low speed when it happened.....good old torque eh...









Anyway coming back to the forged pistons.......I made a nice discovery tonight......just out of interest I went and placed...or at least tried place one of my pistons inside the new block.....which I found I couldn't do.....why...because the forged pistons where bigger....surely that could only mean one thing.....more volume...

So I gave the tops of one of the pistons a quick clean which revealed this....an all important part number..










Which when checked on the Wossner catalogue showed that they are actually low compression 8.5:1 82.5mm pistons meaning that I'll be running a 1.9 when built up.....RESULT!!  

Only downside being that I have to have my new block bored out slightly.....but I'm sure I can live with that!!

That's it for now.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Great thread mate,keep the updates coming


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

This is intense, literally cack my pants at every picture... i just fix computers!


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Charlesuk said:


> This is intense, literally cack my pants at every picture... i just fix computers!


Funnily enough so do I.....that's what my day job is....


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice work! Keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice build


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Fantastic Lee, I could build engines all day long especially modified ones - shame my company builds gearboxes :?


----------



## jqhn80 (May 21, 2011)

Any updates on this?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Not at the moment mate....still collecting parts etc


----------



## Mr_Blue (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice work. I'm in the same situation with my block.  The bottom end noise sounds like its coming from the valve cover. Checked the cam belt damper, cam chain tentioner (the fault what i was hoping)

In the end I lifted off a coilpack at a time with it running and that diagnosed the big end bearing


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Not good mate - hopefully you've caught it early enough for it just to require bearings.

Well....bagged a couple more bargains today......guesses on what they might be - answers on a postcard.

I really need to stop finding these little bargains as I seem to be changing my engine spec on a weekly basis at the moment...even though its all for the best I suppose!!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Postcard Answer:

2.0ltr Stroker Kit?


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

A stamp?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> Postcard Answer:
> 
> 2.0ltr Stroker Kit?


Damn Facebook!!! hahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

You'll be getting a bigger turbo next lol


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol.....luckily enough I haven't bought one yet......and at this rate I wont be if I keep dipping into the turbo fund by changing my spec......

Big hairdrier ftw!!!


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

It's too addictive buying parts.

I need 10 new valves and a new crank pulley all-in-all. Feel I got away pretty lightly considering the car was set to 30 PSI. All the bearings, rods, bores, pistons and inlet valves are all untouched. Just need to get the crowns recoated and add the pulley and valves. Still not cheap but cheaper than than it might have been.

So now I am back looking at engine parts again [smiley=bigcry.gif] I can't afford to spend any more money but already upgrading where I can lol

Fluidampr crank pulley going in. Increase power 3-10 wbhp and should stop the chatter from my clutch (although this doesn't chatter as the idle is raised now but when I remap I want to get an OEM idle back)

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine-com ... 19792.html

Now should I get some cams.....hmmmmm


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I was looking at the Fluidampr as well. Will have to wait though due to recent requirements lol.

Back on topic, its exciting to see where Lee's build is going. I am sure he will end up with a great set up.

Matt


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Hopefully he will get Maestro 7 as well for some map sharing.

Lee if you need injectors I have three Genesis 750cc injectors (new) which I can do you half price and you can source a fourth somewhere.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm hunting down a Flux Capacitor but can't find one anywhere!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> I'm hunting down a Flux Capacitor but can't find one anywhere!


1.21 GIGAWATTS


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt B said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hunting down a Flux Capacitor but can't find one anywhere!
> ...


Nothing that a little plutonium can't fix!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Its great to see peeps using there misfortunes to there advantage and coming out on top. Nice one


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

E3 YOB said:


> Hopefully he will get Maestro 7 as well for some map sharing.
> 
> Lee if you need injectors I have three Genesis 750cc injectors (new) which I can do you half price and you can source a fourth somewhere.


Must admit mate.....it is tempting!!

Quote me happy dude and I'll love you long time.....PM me :lol: :lol:


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Made a bit of a damn sexy purchase tonight.....

Pics when it lands.....

Oh and Matt.....shhhhhhh.......and you too Steve!!! lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L33JSA said:


> Made a bit of a damn sexy purchase tonight.....
> 
> Pics when it lands.....
> 
> Oh and Matt.....shhhhhhh.......and you too Steve!!! lol :lol: :lol:


Great post, oh to be in the "northern" clique :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Made a bit of a damn sexy purchase tonight.....
> ...


Don't forget colliers in that clique :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > L33JSA said:
> ...


Play nice Mr Caney, still want to be in it can't be any worse than the TTOC.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

jamman said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Made a bit of a damn sexy purchase tonight.....
> ...


Glad you approve....dont worry all will be revealed shortly!!

Oh & if you want to be in the 'proper' northern clique you need to buy a Clio too....sorry


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > L33JSA said:
> ...


I have my spies Lee :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

L33JSA said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > L33JSA said:
> ...


Did someone mention a 172 
I aint gonna spill.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Right.....latest updates....I'm a little bit giddy over this I must admit.......in fact I don't even want to fit it to the engine....just want to hang it up on my living room wall to be honest....

Anyway.......I present to you....a BSH Speedshop tubular exhaust manifold with vband fitment for both wastegate and turbo.....I even got the SLR out specially....Matt B takes the thanks for finding this with 30mins left to go on the eBay auction.....I found it hard to refuse after seeing it....










































Next on the list is a TFSI forged 2.0L crank...

















...and finally 3 (need to source a 4th))Deka 750cc injectors....(thanks Frase)









I'll be honest progress is slow but parts are slowly coming together, plus I'm in no real rush and I'm doing Matts engine first so it will happen all in good time....

Thanks for looking


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> Right.....latest updates....I'm a little bit giddy over this I must admit.......in fact I don't even want to fit it to the engine....just want to hang it up on my living room wall to be honest....
> 
> Anyway.......I present to you....a BSH Speedshop tubular exhaust manifold with vband fitment for both wastegate and turbo.....I even got the SLR out specially....Matt B takes the thanks for finding this with 30mins left to go on the eBay auction.....I found it hard to refuse after seeing it....
> 
> ...


 Damned if she aint growing balls, and big uns at that, cant wait until she's tuned and tested [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow that manifold is awesome Lee -- no pun intended

The welding quality looks a real top notch professional job


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Lee

Lovely looking manifold! I expect you got it for a great price also. You seem to be able to get great stuff off the tinterweb

Looking good mate


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That is one sexy bit of metal, spluuumph 

Charlie


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow! that manifold is awesome work. Wish I had those fabrication skills. Sadly a tin box was my nemesis in metalwork classes :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Manifold. Looks like a good wall thickness too. Its a real pity will all be hidden behind the engine. Will you get it wrapped or coated?

Intigrated Engineering should sort you out with a single injector if you have any problems.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally an update........it moved.....although not of it's own accord unfortunately...

Moved it off the ramp my TT has been occupying for the past 18 months, gave it a quick clean and stuck it back in a temporary spot until I get my second ramp up in a couple of weeks........must admit after seeing it out in daylight I'd forgotten how good it looked.......






Stuck it on the back of my transporter and gave it a clean...




Then sat it next to my BM for a couple of pics..




Then put it back inside...





Hopefully the next update wont take so long to happen


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

"The beast comes out of her cave for air"... 

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

About bloody time lol


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looks as though it's missing one vital component..  
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Well it's all happening this week it seems.

The project has taken an interesting turn indeed.......picking something up at the weekend that's gonna make this build a little bit different but potentially awesome.

More details/pics hopefully at the weekend.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you found another dead rat?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL No something hopefully much much more alive and kicking than that!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Your transplanting a boosted V6 into your baby.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Hahaha......no mate wouldnt want to show you up :lol:

It is a 'different' engine though


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ahhh, the 2.0 TFSI jobbie.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

All will be revealed over the weekend hopefully. :wink:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Lee,

If you are going in a different direction I may have a buyer for the forged BAM block, I'm sure he won't mind if it's not fully assembled either :roll: let me know, PM is probably best 

Mark


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Well Steve was correct with his engine guess.........I picked up a load of goodies from a written off 2010 Audi S3 with a mere 12k on the clock this morning.

I managed to wangle the following for a very reasonable price

Complete TFSI Engine (CDL code) with all ancillaries...turbo,alternator,starter,aircon pump,throttle body,sensors,MAF etc etc
Gearbox
Transfer Box
ECU
Loom
Driveshafts
Gearshifter
Intercooler
Engine Mounts
Fuel tank & fuel pump

Now I could just throw all that in standard but tht would be boring and would limit me to around 360ish bhp.

So I'll be stripping the engine and selling the bits I don't need like turbo (so if anyone is looking to do a TFSI turbo conversion this would be ideal for you).

I'll then reassemble with a set of rods, uprated bearings, tubular manifold & my GT3067 billet turbo and external wastegate and uprated high pressure pump. This should see me around the 430bhp-450bhp mark with any luck. Once I've proven the theory I'll probably look to put a bigger GT30 on and bigger injectors which should then see me over the 500bhp mark.

Few pics...













Mstew.....I'll drop you a PM


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bent rod build - back in action


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lee will you still be using the same intercooler with this new engine?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Exciting stuff Lee  , looking forward to the progress updates with the new engine 8)


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

jamman said:


> At last something of interest in this sea of shite.
> 
> Good luck with it mate.


I hear you mate.....thanks 



Matt B said:


> Bent rod build - back in action


You'd better believe it



mike225 said:


> Lee will you still be using the same intercooler with this new engine?


I'll be using my EVO intercooler I've already got fitted...I'll sell the S3 one


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

mike225 said:


> Lee will you still be using the same intercooler with this new engine?


I'll be using my EVO intercooler I've already got fitted...I'll sell the S3 one[/quote]

Is it stock? Would it make any difference to the originals i have already on the car?


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

This has turned very interesting!!! Good luck with the build pal and look forward to seeing it when it's done 

Shak


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Fantastic Lee..really look forward to the progress...  This is going to be awesome, and i feel the future successful engine conversion for the mk1 TT. 

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Good luck.. It's the future for TT engines..
Steve


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

aaaaaaaand, we're back on track :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> aaaaaaaand, we're back on track :roll:


Thank you 

Lee have you set yourself a target date to get this all done ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> This is going to be awesome, and i feel the future successful engine conversion for the mk1 TT.


Hoping so mate.......who knows it might be the path you end up taking!! 



jamman said:


> Lee have you set yourself a target date to get this all done ?


I could set a target date but I would never keep to it due to being so busy.......it'll get done when it gets done. I need to do some selling before I can make any progress though as this has wiped my funds out I had saved up to finish it :evil:



mike225 said:


> Is it stock? Would it make any difference to the originals i have already on the car?


Yes standard S3 but its a very good sized standard intercooler tbh. Yes usually any FMIC is a worthy upgrade to help keep charge temps down.


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Really looking forward to see this happening.
Good luck with it all mate!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

This is now looking very interesting Lee, will be very interested on how it pans out and the final costs

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Will be interesting to see how that new 2.0TFSI can hold its own against the mighty 1.8T  Maybe better low end and faster spool due TFSI tech. I hope those balance shafts, crazy fuel pressure and other TFSI nonsense doesn't give you too much trouble :wink:

Looking forward to this, something different on a TT for a change. Big thumbs up!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Lee , just out of interest  will the engine work with the standard TT gearbox ?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

nate42 said:


> Will be interesting to see how that new 2.0TFSI can hold its own against the mighty 1.8T  Maybe better low end and faster spool due TFSI tech. I hope those balance shafts, crazy fuel pressure and other TFSI nonsense doesn't give you too much trouble :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to this, something different on a TT for a change. Big thumbs up!


Well low down it should be pretty epic to be fair as they are VERY responsive as I found after driving my mates 360bhp Edition 30 round the Nurburgring.

Can't see many issues on a 12k engine to be fair.



conlechi said:


> Lee , just out of interest  will the engine work with the standard TT gearbox ?


Yes......bolts directly on.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

L33JSA said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Lee , just out of interest  will the engine work with the standard TT gearbox ?
> ...


Cool , had a chat with my favourite tuners earlier this year, they said it would be a pretty straight forward conversion 

Look forward to the updates 8)


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

looks good! Can see why you went this route but I would have loved to see the 5 pot go in!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Lee , just out of interest  will the engine work with the standard TT gearbox ?


i can hear your brain ticking away Mark lol


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

caney said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Lee , just out of interest  will the engine work with the standard TT gearbox ?
> ...


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

conlechi said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > conlechi said:
> ...


Mark i think this makes sense on a huge scale. No more thinking of frankly ancient financially ridiculous 1.8t mods, and huge lag and lack of midrange with a BT bolted to it..  All about the 2l tfsi conversion.. Its the future "Marty".. The 2l tfsi is the new hoverboard of the mk1 TT community..and Lee is Doc brown..

Damien.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> 8)
> 
> No more thinking of frankly ancient financially ridiculous 1.8t mods,
> 
> Damien.


agreed 1.8t is a troublesome engine whether standard or modified i.e maf failures, sensors etc etc


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > 8)
> ...


intake hoses blowing off on the dyno :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > TTSPORT666 said:
> ...


Biatch.....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Biatch.....


Steve is ok for a laugh mate - he has been making ties out of carpet all day long lol


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> The 2l tfsi is the new hoverboard of the mk1 TT community..and Lee is Doc brown..


Not sure how to take that....I have considerably less hair than Doc Brown and hopefully less eccentric too lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a fantastic idea


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Good read so far! Following this one for sure


----------



## ALD (Mar 10, 2014)

Any updates


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Biatch.....
> ...


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

ALD said:


> Any updates


Not really.

Removed gearbox,clutch and turbo (which I sold) and it's found it's way onto a new engine stand....



Then got an influx of parts delivered from the US...











Next jobs to do...

1.) Remove head to get sent off to Andrew @ ALD for fettling
2.) Strip bottom end and send to machine shop for light hone and build up.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

any updates Lee?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking forward to working on the head


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Engine is semi stripped.

Hopefully head off on Monday all being well - been too busy on everyone elses car bar mine.

Andrew....apologies....I'm on it!!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Good read so far buddy.

Look forward to more updates 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

No worries mate.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

nilanth said:


> any updates Lee?


+1


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

How easy is swapping to a tfsi from a Bam engine? What parts do i have to swap over? Wouldn't be looking for big power just a nice low mile engine. Would this be a diy change?


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

Isn't there a problem with carbon buildup on inlet valves on those TFSI engines,


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Just going to do a little update for Lee

He sent me his head to work on

The head has been soda blasted and the next step will be porting work


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

How to modify a TFSI port rather than bodge it with JB Weld

After some heat cycles the JB Weld can work its way loose, more heat in a a big turbo build like this one with a GTX turbo..










Welded up slots


















After a little cutting but still a lot to do..


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

Lots more to do to regain the port shape again after the welding.


----------



## Doodlezilla (Oct 1, 2013)

This is absolutely epic. Looking forward to see more!


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

What happened to this build?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Still going Lee is just always so busy doing other peoples cars


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I dont suppose there is room for one of those 2.5l engines.Ive heard theyre quite good?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

jamman said:


> Still going Lee is just always so busy doing other peoples cars


But I see no results posted etc ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

TT Tom TT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Still going Lee is just always so busy doing other peoples cars
> ...


No Tom because he's busy doing other people's cars, which bit don't you understand :?


----------



## rocker tt. (Oct 12, 2015)

[Q uote="3TT3"]I dont suppose there is room for one of those 2.5l engines.Ive heard theyre quite good? [/quote There's one for sale on the Facebook TT forum for £20,000 sound's an incredible price but when you see what's been done it sort of make's sense it's putting out 640 bhp I think,but it's in Canada. Also, there have been two that i've seen also for sale in the last 2years but they have both been in America, seem's no one in Britain is up for it...yet !!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rocker tt. said:


> [Q uote="3TT3"]I dont suppose there is room for one of those 2.5l engines.Ive heard theyre quite good? [/quote There's one for sale on the Facebook TT forum for £20,000 sound's an incredible price but when you see what's been done it sort of make's sense it's putting out 640 bhp I think,but it's in Canada. Also, there have been two that i've seen also for sale in the last 2years but they have both been in America, seem's no one in Britain is up for it...yet !!! [smiley=gossip.gif]


i would do mine if i thot i could get 20k£ for it,, then again i may just want to keep it..


----------

